# How do these systems match up?!?!



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i'm looking at an svs system this summer...but the only decent audio system i've had the opportunity to hear is nothing like it. an older paradigm setup...but quality stuff i believe. 
i'd love to hear your thoughts on how these two match up...

1. SVS 
LRC: scs-01's
SS: sbs-01's
SUB: 20-39pc-plus

2. Paradigm
C: CC 350
LR: mini monitor
SS: ADP 170
SUB: PS-1000 


how will the two compare??? sound quality? build quality? home theater use? music use? etc.

thanks guys. 
matt


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

you don't have to know about all......even if you're just comparing subs only....or center channels only.....that's fine.

thanks again. 
matt


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I can't speak to the SVS, but that's pretty close to the Paradigm setup I started with. I had the CC370 and a pair of Mini Monitors and I was really happy with them. The Minis are great, especially if you are using a sub and can set them to "small" where they won't waste a lot of energy trying to dig down too low (although they do have decent bass for such a small speaker). I haven't heard the ADPs, bacause my Minis are now my surround speakers and I've put a pair of Monitor 7 towers in for the front L/R, but I've been really happy with them. A friend who has a similar setup but with Phantom towers, and Atom surrounds sounds almost as nice. Paradigm has been good to me.


----------

